# Canadians on STP



## st1tch (Dec 16, 2009)

I made a social group for us, so if this applies to YOU you should join (we can work out travel buddies, discuss good squats in CDN cities and all that jazz). If you HAVE lived in Canada but don't anymore it's cool- only requirement is that you have lived here for at least 2 years.


----------



## menu (Dec 16, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> 9 months in Toronto and 6 months in Vancouver count?
> 
> I think I should be allowed in just for the fact that I got deported twice!



I agree. thats dedication there. I plan on getting my first deportation this summer. ha:cheers:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 16, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> 9 months in Toronto and 6 months in Vancouver count?
> 
> I think I should be allowed in just for the fact that I got deported twice!



Okay, 2 deportations on top of more then a collective year counts



deveranti said:


> I agree. thats dedication there. I plan on getting my first deportation this summer. ha:cheers:



After 2 deportations and a collective year you can join... but until then... :club:


So basically, a deportation counts as a year living here.

...I didn't expect to have to make such specific rules to join the club!


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not Canadian per say but I'm living here for school, currently it's my second year here. Haven't traveled around here (I'm only here when it's cold) but I've been dumpstering around and just living cheap.


----------



## bote (Dec 16, 2009)

Time for a little canadian hate, there´s been way too much love going on, so : why is it that people think thy can shit on the u.s. ra ra flag wavers, but then sew maple leaves to their backpacks and be all proud about their big chunk of stolen land (our home on native land)? 
And before you tell me that Canada is a ¨good¨country, google Louis Riel, or take a look at this

http://narcosphere.narconews.com/no...murder-draws-criticism-canadian-mining-mexico

or this

http://news.mongabay.com/2009/1211-hance_shame.html

i think the social group is cool for canada-related stuff, but nationalism is nationalism is bullshit


----------



## steelcitybrew (Dec 16, 2009)

bote said:


> Time for a little canadian hate, there´s been way too much love going on, so : why is it that people think thy can shit on the u.s. ra ra flag wavers, but then sew maple leaves to their backpacks and be all proud about their big chunk of stolen land (our home on native land)?
> And before you tell me that Canada is a ¨good¨country, google Louis Riel, or take a look at this
> 
> http://narcosphere.narconews.com/no...murder-draws-criticism-canadian-mining-mexico
> ...



Im thinkin this has more to do with networking, than supporting nationalism....

whose shitting on U.S. flag wavers? i dont get it.

And its "Our home and native land". I think you took it out of context.... but yeah we brag about stealing and bleaching indigenous peoples culture in our anthem. Canadians dont give a fuck!

Im sure we can all go on google and find alot more articles on negative aspects of Canada's history, and foreign happenings. I know for a fact there is a hell of alot more. But I still cant figure out where your coming from.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 16, 2009)

bote said:


> Time for a little canadian hate, there´s been way too much love going on, so : why is it that people think thy can shit on the u.s. ra ra flag wavers, but then sew maple leaves to their backpacks and be all proud about their big chunk of stolen land (our home on native land)?
> And before you tell me that Canada is a ¨good¨country, google Louis Riel, or take a look at this
> 
> http://narcosphere.narconews.com/no...murder-draws-criticism-canadian-mining-mexico
> ...



Okay, I'm definitely not patriotic, and the group specifically says that it is NOT about patriotism. 



...And Canadians don't suck as much as Americans


----------



## bote (Dec 16, 2009)

40oz.sauce said:


> the group specifically says that it is NOT about patriotism
> 
> 
> ...And Canadians don't suck as much as Americans




patriotism =/= nationalism


and yes they do, all peoples suck equally.



as I said, I think the group is a good idea, if I feel the need to complain about other things canada-related, I´ll do it there


----------



## bote (Dec 16, 2009)

steelcitybrew said:


> whose shitting on U.S. flag wavers?



a very large percentage of the world´s population.



steelcitybrew said:


> And its "Our home and native land".



I know. it was a joke. pretty funny, right?



steelcitybrew said:


> But I still cant figure out where your coming from.



nort shore NB b´y


----------



## steelcitybrew (Dec 17, 2009)

bote said:


> a very large percentage of the world´s population.
> I know. it was a joke. pretty funny, right?
> nort shore NB b´y



haha I just re-read that post, guess im mildly retarded when it comes to pickin up sarcasm.

I just saw it and thought 'nah he d'int' hahaha


----------



## st1tch (Dec 17, 2009)

bote said:


> nort shore NB b´y



ahaha- I grew up in Pocalogan, NB


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Dec 17, 2009)

I may not be cool enough to join yer club...but i am canadian and i do live in Canada. And yes...i hate to say, i tried to meet rememberusername at a spot that had blown up, and he got deported.


----------



## bote (Dec 17, 2009)

I had never heard of Pocalogan, man that looks almost as in the sticks as where I´m from. I did live in Saint John for awhile though, there´s nice beach down there (in a wild, beautiful driftwood kind of sense)

rememberusername, now I´m the one who can´t read the sarcasm- Nebraska? I am chuckling, just not sure exactly why. crazy americans


----------



## st1tch (Dec 17, 2009)

dirtyfacedan said:


> I may not be cool enough to join yer club...but i am canadian and i do live in Canada. And yes...i hate to say, i tried to meet rememberusername at a spot that had blown up, and he got deported.



You should join, the club isn't cool until there's more people.



bote said:


> I had never heard of Pocalogan, man that looks almost as in the sticks as where I´m from. I did live in Saint John for awhile though, there´s nice beach down there (in a wild, beautiful driftwood kind of sense)
> 
> rememberusername, now I´m the one who can´t read the sarcasm- Nebraska? I am chuckling, just not sure exactly why.



Yeah, it was 45 minutes away from St John. It was a little 15 km stretch of highway on the bay with a bunch of roads going through the forests with houses on them- it was beautiful, and a good place for a little kid to grow up.

Nowadays I'd probably be bored shitless there though.


----------



## compass (Dec 17, 2009)

Does it matter that I call y'all canajins?


----------



## st1tch (Dec 17, 2009)

compass said:


> Does it matter that I call y'all canajins?



Call us whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## FinnFiasco (Jan 4, 2010)

Canada, fuck yeah.


----------



## madison (Jan 24, 2010)

st1tch said:


> Okay, I'm definitely not patriotic, and the group specifically says that it is NOT about patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...And Canadians don't suck as much as Americans


as far as canadian patches on my backpack, its not becuase im sooo proud, just dont like being mistaken for american when traveling internationally.


----------



## madison (Jan 24, 2010)

madison said:


> as far as canadian patches on my backpack, its not becuase im sooo proud, just dont like being mistaken for american when traveling internationally.


and im not sure why that originally posted shit is there.... wtf damn computers!!!


----------

